
How GitLab Wants to Handle GDPR's Right to Be Forgotten - relaunched
https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ce/issues/42972
======
ocdtrekkie
It'd definitely be hard to revoke someone's identity from Git, but what about
comments and the like? People's participation outside of the code itself
likely should still be removed.

~~~
jhurewitz
Absolutely. The default position should be to remove the personal data where
it is possible. But in instances where it the data is necessary for the
stability and integrity of the codebase, it should remain.

